# Twiggs County



## beerickson (Sep 29, 2009)

Im just curious how the hunting is in Twiggs county... I have a hunt club about 3 miles south of Jeffersonville and iv been out there a few times and havent seen much deer movement...


----------



## confederate (Sep 30, 2009)

I hunt about 2 miles west of Jeffersonville. We have had a couple guys hunting and they have seen 4 or 5. Not a lot of hunting going on yet though.


----------



## Jcon87 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hunted opening weekend with 6 guys at our club never saw a deer. Brother killed a 250lb hog though. Hopefully opening gun will be better


----------



## camo-n-lace (Oct 19, 2009)

We are north of Jeffersonville and I shot a 7 pt buck. We saw lots of deer this weekend.


----------



## Floridanative (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello guys new on here and looking to get better in ga. We leased land in Dry Branch and have been up there the past few weeks setting stands and scouting every were. Things look good and trail cams show lots of deer at night feeding. Can any one tell me what to exspect in the next few weeks. I think its pre rut now but if you had to take 5 days off for the rut what week would you pic. Also what does it take or how long before the leaves disappear. Florida hunter hear so that why so many questions. First Year hunting in Ga. Ok will check back


----------



## Buckerama (Oct 23, 2009)

im west of jeffersonville and opening weekend i seen 10 + deer seen 2 smaller bucks fight 20 yards from me saturday.


----------



## Big Country (Oct 24, 2009)

Floridanative said:


> Hello guys new on here and looking to get better in ga. We leased land in Dry Branch and have been up there the past few weeks setting stands and scouting every were. Things look good and trail cams show lots of deer at night feeding. Can any one tell me what to exspect in the next few weeks. I think its pre rut now but if you had to take 5 days off for the rut what week would you pic. Also what does it take or how long before the leaves disappear. Florida hunter hear so that why so many questions. First Year hunting in Ga. Ok will check back



I use to hunt chalk mine land up on that end of Twiggs. Some great hunting around that area. If I had to pick a week to take off it would start on Halloween. I know of 3 good bucks killed during the week after trick or treat night. One a good friend of mine killed a nice 8 in 2007, I killed a big 7 on the 5th in 2006 and my son got this 8 on the 3rd runnin does, all on the same tract. Probly mid to late Nov. before the leaves fall off. 

I hunt on the other end of Twiggs now, next to Bleckley Co. Deer are feeding hard on white oaks right now. Havent seen much sign, it is usually late Nov. on this end before they are full rut.

Good  Luck


----------



## Floridanative (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the repley back. Trying to plan ahead for a week off during the rut up there and your post helps


----------



## camo-n-lace (Oct 26, 2009)

10-25-09 Shot a doe feeding on a food plot last night. Boyfriend shot a doe on 10-19-2009. Heard very few shots last night.


----------



## JabboHawgkilla (Oct 27, 2009)

Floridanative said:


> Thanks for the repley back. Trying to plan ahead for a week off during the rut up there and your post helps


Next new moon!!


----------



## JabboHawgkilla (Oct 27, 2009)

Opening weekend my daughter killed a nice 8 another guy killed a 185lb 8 I saw a 3pt a 5pt and killed 2does and a knot head. Nothing taken this past due to Olcmulgee back in its banks!


----------



## Floridanative (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Jabbo


----------



## Al White (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm in Twiggs as well.  The big scrapes are opening up NOW, so i think we should see chasing very soon.


----------



## beerickson (Oct 31, 2009)

I hear ya, well I aint been out there for a couple days, had a lot of baseball but hopefully Ill be out there soon. Where are u hunting em right now? I have been hunting a couple food plots with not too much success, and Iv also tried a spot where I see alot of deer sign but everytime I sit in the stand I dont see much. Thanks beerickson


----------



## Big Country (Nov 1, 2009)

White oaks are the place to be right now. Our foodplots look great but the deer are just not using them yet.


----------



## Floridanative (Nov 2, 2009)

I am glad you guys are chimming in on this post because it gives me hope to hear you guys are going thru what we are at our land. I just hunted there from last fri am untill sun noon before we had to get back to 90 deg Florida Our food plots are looking great and green and growing . Only two went this trip so we were able to shift and hunt all food plots with ease and not having 5 other guys walking the woods. Really thought this trip was going to be the one with only two there but i was wrong. They are not coming to plots and still moving at night. But since you guys are saying the same thing i guess it wil turn on in a week or two. We have many small acorn trees and with the rain i could see fresh tracks and they were still hitting the acorns but not many tracks as we have seen in the last month going there every weekend. Sooo The best is yet to come...I hope. What a great weekend it was to hunt. what a change in weather being from fl and 94 deg for the past few months. the local guys up there at store near our camp was loaded with hunters after morning hunt and they all said the deer just were not moving sat or sun. I am sure they did for some guys but the majority of them were saying the same. We did see a few does and boy do you guys up there have a big turkey population. I have never seen so many turkey walking as i have seen in the 5 trips to this new leased land in my life. We have them in Fl but man they walk around in groups of 22 on our lease. Well guys keep posting as we are allready trying to plan the next trip but will keep looking and keep checking post to see what you guys up there think is coming up next with the deer. Once again thanks for the input as it helps us flatland boys figure whats going on up there and helps us plan the trip. We still have a bad ression going on down here and hunting money is not as it was for the last 20 years so we have to plan it ahead. Most of us would take off when ever we wanted but now no body feels comfortable as they are afraid they will be laid off..What a mess this contry is in. I am sure its just as bad in Ga. I have owned a construction co for 26 years and it sucks bad for two years no. Ok good luck guys.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Nov 3, 2009)

beerickson said:


> I hear ya, well I aint been out there for a couple days, had a lot of baseball but hopefully Ill be out there soon. Where are u hunting em right now? I have been hunting a couple food plots with not too much success, and Iv also tried a spot where I see alot of deer sign but everytime I sit in the stand I dont see much. Thanks beerickson



This one killed on your club 2 weeks ago in a food plot...good movement is really dependent on COLD weather, which has been spotty so far but getting better. They will be cranking up quick...get in the woods all you can between now and Thanksgiving...and hope for a hot doe to run in front of you.


----------



## Al White (Nov 4, 2009)

That's a nice one!  What parts of Twiggs do yall hunt?  Whiteway Plantation, where I am, is in Bullard.  I saw a really nice 8 pt yesterday, let him go for a customer to shoot though.  He was around 17 inches wide with 8 inch or so G2's.  Lotsa scrapes showing up as well.  The 8pt was alone and walked out in the open, semi swollen neck.


----------



## Floridanative (Nov 4, 2009)

Thinking about heading to twiggs thurs for a few days but not sure as yet. Nobody can go and not sure if i want to be up there and not have help if needed. We will see.


----------



## dconn3193 (Nov 5, 2009)

since it looks like the rut has started in twiggs how long will it last


----------



## Buckerama (Nov 5, 2009)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> This one killed on your club 2 weeks ago in a food plot...good movement is really dependent on COLD weather, which has been spotty so far but getting better. They will be cranking up quick...get in the woods all you can between now and Thanksgiving...and hope for a hot doe to run in front of you.


Congrats on a nice deer Kenn. He was bigger than from what I could tell that evening in the dark. Its my turn now


----------



## luvd-de-woods (Nov 6, 2009)

I hunt off hwy 80 west of Jeffersonville,hunting club members next to ours have killed a couple nice bucks and report some chasing starting.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Nov 9, 2009)

Buckerama said:


> Congrats on a nice deer Kenn. He was bigger than from what I could tell that evening in the dark. Its my turn now



Thanks bud...here's another that was killed last week just across our property line!


----------



## Jcon87 (Nov 17, 2009)

That's a nice buck STRAIGHTARROW. Hunted our property in dry branch this past weekend we have great looking foodplots with tracks everywhere in them but never saw a deer. Where are you guys seeing most of the movement in the hardwoods foodplots etc? Still too warm out and to many oaks still dropping? Sister killed a small buck but other than that nothing. Would apprecieate any advice you guys have is the rut still peaking? Saw several nice bucks a bubbas processing


----------



## Buckerama (Nov 18, 2009)

Rut still isint in full swing next week I think will be wide open. Seen multiple bucks chasing this past weekend but all the does still havint come in. Next week should be fired up.


----------



## luvd-de-woods (Nov 19, 2009)

I have to agree with Buckerama,Last weekend in separate stands me and the wife saw 8-10 does total in groups,all acting very nervous but not a dark tarsal to be seen on any of them. Then at 9:45 the buck i shot(avitar pict) was working the creek rakin` them horns in the bushes! I think it`s going to be wide open with this cold front...good luck to all!


----------



## Jcon87 (Nov 29, 2009)

Have been down here all weekend haven't seen a thing but a few does and some turkeys. Fresh scrapes and rubs after the rain last weekend.Is it lockdown or what


----------



## confederate (Nov 29, 2009)

I hunted my club near Jeffersonville this weekend. We have seen chasing everyday since thanksgiving. I saw a 5 pointer chasing this morning. I think it will be over by next weekend. We will see.


----------



## jchavis (Nov 30, 2009)

i was down from thanksgiving to sat evening hunt!!  I saw 1 spike friday evening and 1 doe on sat. morning!! 1 -8 pointer was seen friday morning, ear wide!! we had more hunter's in the woods this week than we have had all year!!


----------



## Buckerama (Dec 2, 2009)

I was up for a whole week this past week. Every buck I seen was ready to go but the does still havint come in. makes no sense to me


----------



## Al White (Dec 7, 2009)

One of my buddies shot a 140 a few days ago, runnin does hard.  A client came in this weekend and shot a nice 8 that had tarsals as black as tar.  I think that they are looking for the last does in heat now.


----------

